# July 2009 stock picking contest



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

Pick two LONG positions for July.

Here are the rules:
- Pick two Canadian stocks by replying to this thread both LONG.
- Only Canadian Stocks
- Picks are made by entering ticker symbols.
- Price will be the closing price on the day of the pick.
- Contest is open to 25 people, 50 stocks
- Contest will end July 31, 2009 using that day's closing price if you haven't close your positions.
- The contest winner is the one that pick the biggest percentage gain for the month
- You are allowed to pick the same stock as someone else however on tiebreaker the person that picked the stock first wins.
- I'll keep track of everyone picks using Google Finance Spreadsheet
- I'm a Google Finance fan. Please use Google ticker symbol if possible. ie. T.TO (Telus) for Toronto Stock Exchange and NGG.V for Toronto Ventures
- It's just a contest so have fun!


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm feeling bearish for July.

My two picks are:
NGG.V - New Guinea Gold
HXD.TO - TSX60 Double Bear


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm feeling bearish as well:

HXD.TO
HOD.TO


----------



## happiness by the kW (Jul 3, 2009)

HNU.TO
HXD.TO

Too soon?


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

wow. 3 picks in a row for HXD? lol

Here are some bearish Canadian stocks:

http://www.hbpetfs.com/inverse.asp


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Been a little busy enjoying the summer but I do feel bearish, I will take G-T or Goldcorp and will also add SC-T or Shoppers Drug Mart.


----------



## el oro (Jun 16, 2009)

Ng.to
rbi.to


----------



## MoneyMaker (Jun 1, 2009)

Rei.un
cos.un


----------



## joyever8 (Jul 2, 2009)

WPX.V WESTERN POTASH CORP 
T.TO Telus


----------



## Marino_238 (Apr 18, 2009)

ele.v and 
t.rvx


----------



## ethos1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hou.to
hod.to


----------



## daveking (Apr 3, 2009)

The better way is to SHORT both HOU and HOD. =) 

Too bad it's only LONG positions this month.


----------



## furgy (Apr 20, 2009)

Tck.b
nri


----------



## Investor (Apr 13, 2009)

nri.to
uw.vn


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

With so many being bearish, isn't bullishness a better bet??? Still, count me among the bears for the coming month. With financials up so strongly, I'll bet that they'll give up some of the gains in July.

My pick:

HIF -- HBP Financials Inverse ETF


----------



## canehdianman (Apr 7, 2009)

Dtx.v
hxd.to


----------



## Siva (Jul 3, 2009)

Vst.v
ple.v


----------



## Andrew (May 22, 2009)

SII.TO - Sprott Asset Management
CMT.TO - Compton Petroleum 

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## stinsont (May 29, 2009)

has anyone been able to get the google finance function to work on Canadian stock tickers with a '.' in the symbol?

IE; RCI.B


----------



## Jon202 (Apr 14, 2009)

stinsont said:


> has anyone been able to get the google finance function to work on Canadian stock tickers with a '.' in the symbol?
> 
> IE; RCI.B


You can either type in the corp's name and select the ticker from the drop down list, so in this case Rogers communications, or type in the ticker: TSE:rci.b


----------



## stinsont (May 29, 2009)

I am using the google finance function to pull in the current price. With all canadian stocks without a dot (".") in them it works fine.

IE;
Riocan -- =googlefinance("REI.UN.TO"; "PRICE") results in #N/A
Telus -- =googlefinance("T.TO"; "PRICE") results in current price

Anyone know of a workaround?


----------



## Retired at 31 (Apr 20, 2009)

stinsont said:


> I am using the google finance function to pull in the current price. With all canadian stocks without a dot (".") in them it works fine.
> 
> IE;
> Riocan -- =googlefinance("REI.UN.TO"; "PRICE") results in #N/A
> ...


I don't use google docs, but I'd guess it'd be a rei/.un.to or rei|.un.to or similar.

Probably find the answer here? http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Google+Docs?hl=en


----------



## dtering (Jul 10, 2009)

*July stock challenge*

I just found your site today and would like to get in on the July challenge
I'm very bullish, my two pics are:

QUA-TO
GCE-TO


----------



## stinsont (May 29, 2009)

Retired at 31 - doesn't work. Guess I'll just have to type it in the old fashioned way.


----------



## Andrew (May 22, 2009)

stinsont said:


> Retired at 31 - doesn't work. Guess I'll just have to type it in the old fashioned way.


Hey Stinsont try this.

Riocan -- =googlefinance("REI.UN"; "PRICE")
Rogers-- =googlefinance("RCI.B"; "PRICE") 

On trusts apparently you don't need the .TO, same with B class shares


----------



## stinsont (May 29, 2009)

awesome! Thanks; works perfect.


----------

